# Piedmont...scared me big time!!



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Se we went fishing this evening at Piedmont. All started out great, then around 8:15 or 8:30 all hell broke loose lightning wise.
I hate lightning!!!!!!!!
To heck with the no wake zone, I flew to the marina ramp.
OMG it was scary and seemed to be right in front of us and all around us.

SO SO glad we got the boat loaded and my little butt in the car...whew!!!

Oh, one dink saugeye, one large gill, 11" smallie (what a fighter) and 2 white bass.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I was up on portage lakes with three kids and might have zoomed a little fast through the no wake also to get to dock.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I hear ya, I just wanted off a that water and out of that aluminum boat a.s.a.p.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

TClark said:


> I hear ya, I just wanted off a that water and out of that aluminum boat a.s.a.p.


Probably 10 years ago I had my 84 year old father-in-law with me at Piedmont in an aluminum boat, and we were way back close to Reynolds Road when it started lightning and blowing so we headed to the Marina to leave. It got so rough that I had him wrapped in life jackets and lying on the floor right below the front casting deck so he didn't get bounced around too much. Waves breaking over the bow, bilge pump running, lightning strikes on the hill, it was not where I wanted to be.
We got to the cabin on the point making the turn toward the marina as the storm blew over. The old guy looked around, took off his wet clothes down to his bvd's, and said " hell, its over lets fish" ! Needless to say we stayed until dark that day.
If he were still with us I would do it all over again, but damn was I scared that day.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, what a memory that was made that day Specwar!

Don't blame you one bit for being scared...one strike and your history. I don't know if it struck the water if we'd be fried too or not.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

I blew through the idle zone as well two years ago and beached the boat at the marina. I had to high-tail it back from Essox bay. SInce then I just pull up to the closest protected shore and wait it out. It can get almost as scary as Lake Erie.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

10/4 on that dkunes!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ive been stuck in some hoorible storms on piedmont bad lighting raining sideways a WAVES **** most boats on piedmont arent made to handle. Hid many of times by the barn at harrison boat club


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

hmmm, where bouts is the harrison boat club?
If we was farther out, I would a headed for shore...any shore just to get out of that aluminum boat..

(6 years ago I had a pacemaker/defibrillator and it went off 14 times in 3 hours. That's why I hate and am scared to death of lightning.)


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

TClark said:


> hmmm, where bouts is the harrison boat club?
> If we was farther out, I would a headed for shore...any shore just to get out of that aluminum boat..
> 
> (6 years ago I had a pacemaker/defibrillator and it went off 14 times in 3 hours. That's why I hate and am scared to death of lightning.)



Harrison boat club is in the middle of the lake left hand shore if headed away from marina


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I haven't been to Piedmont since I sold my last boat almost 3 years ago, however, I just picked up a very clean Sea Nymph TX 175 and plan on hitting the lake sometime middle of next week. Really looking forward to the serenity of the lake, but surely plan on putting a few in the live well.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Great to hear Specwar!! I have an old 12' Sea Nymph and we love it!!

Tight lines and good luck out there!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Can you tell me what time the Marina opens now? I gotta have some minnows.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Dont know what time the marina opens. If your coming from the north stop at zoar market on 212 and get bait. Also if you go just past the marina road theirs a bait shop on the right hand side that opens pretty early


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Piedmont Marina

32281 Marina Roadhttp://piedmontmarina.mwcd.org/surveys/contact
Freeport, 43973-9501
Phone: (740) 658-1029 

Summer (May 15 - September 6)
Sunday - Saturday, 7:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

DHower08 said:


> Dont know what time the marina opens. If your coming from the north stop at zoar market on 212 and get bait. Also if you go just past the marina road theirs a bait shop on the right hand side that opens pretty early


The gas station on 800 (Barnesville exit)right off of 70 has bait as well


----------

